# FAT32 zu NTFS konvertieren



## danube (19. Juli 2003)

hallo,

ich möchte meine FAT32 platte gerne zu NTFS konvertieren. Ich habe von einer heft cd die paragon partition manager 2001 version.

kann ich die platte ohne datenverlust konvertieren? könnt ihr mir noch ein anderes programm empfehlen und habt ihr sowas schonmal selbst gemacht und es ist dann schief gelaufen?


----------



## bitmaster (19. Juli 2003)

Wenn du Windows 2000 hast, dann gibts da ja auch schon so ein Programm mitgeliefert!

Das funktioniert einwandfrei!
Hier ist der Befehl, den du in der Konsole eingeben musst:
CONVERT [Datenträger] /FS:NTFS [/V] 

Note: Der Befehl wird erst nach dem Neustart durchgeführt


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juli 2003)

Das konvertieren ist nicht das wahre. Das Windows-Tool ändert schließlich nicht die Block-Größe. Klar, es ist ntfs, aber mit FAT Blöcken 

Lieber die Partition komplett killen und gleich als ntfs anlegen


----------



## danube (20. Juli 2003)

ja, das problem ist aber dass ich nicht genug platz hab um die partition zu sichern


----------



## wackelpudding (20. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon_
> *Klar, es ist ntfs, aber mit FAT Blöcken*


(Blöde?) Frage: Was ist so schlimm daran?

Wenn man nur die Sicherheitsfeatures von NTFS benutzen will, kann das einem doch egal sein, oder nicht?


----------



## bitmaster (20. Juli 2003)

Ich denk genauso. Darum hab ich meine Partition auch konvertiert.
Und wenn ihr nicht damit einverstanden seid, macht es doch einfach so wie ihrs besser findet! 

Mir ist es jedenfalls wie Malte1019 schon gesagt hat, egal.


----------



## JohannesR (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bitmaster _
> *Und wenn ihr nicht damit einverstanden seid, macht es doch einfach so wie ihrs besser findet!*



Zicke? 
Es wurden dir doch nur _gute_ Pros und Contras geliefert, was du daraus machst, ist dein ding. Aber dieses rumgezicke mag ich ned.
*SCNR*

@Malte1019: NTFS-Blöcke sind, AFAIK, kleiner. Deshalb belasten viele, kleine Daten das NTFS-Dateisystem nicht so sehr wie ein FAT32-Dateisystem, da jede Datei, egal wie klein, mindestens  einen Block einnimmt.


----------



## wackelpudding (21. Juli 2003)

aha, danke. 

btw: die 1019 dürft ihr, wenn ihr mit mir/über mich redet, weglassen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juli 2003)

Jipp, das kann man auch falsch auffassen. Ich könnte mich angegriffen fühlen und würde dann darauf hinweisen, das DU gefragt hast und unsere Antworten nur Empfehlungen und Hinweise sind. Du solltest natürlich nur das machen was Du für richtig hälst. Mir ist es wumpe womit Du dich später herumärgern mußt


----------



## JohannesR (21. Juli 2003)

@Malte: Ok, mich darfst du Johannes nennen 
@Neurodeamon: Ich kann deinen Ärger nachvollziehen.


----------

